# MPP - Metro Performance Glass



## System (26 July 2014)

Metroglass produces a range of customised glass products that are predominantly used in residential and non-residential construction applications such as windows, doors, internal partitions, balustrades, facades, showers, mirrors, furniture and splashbacks.

Metroglass has national coverage through 17 decentralised sites, including five major processing sites, a fleet of over 260 service vehicles and more than 700 employees across New Zealand.

It is anticipated that Metro Performance Glass Limited (MPP) will list on the ASX on Wednesday, July 30, 2014.

http://www.metroglassoffer.co.nz


----------

